# Calamine lotion to lighten blemishes



## YanaBana (Nov 2, 2007)

ne one ever tried this? I hear it is pretty effective.


----------



## LilyLady (Nov 2, 2007)

No, I had never heard this. But it would be interesting to know if it works. Plain old calamine, not the one blended with hydrocortisone?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 2, 2007)

Well mummy put it on me when I had measles and chicken pox. So I guess it could work... What's Calamine really intended for?


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought it was an antihistamine to stop itching etc.


----------



## fawp (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LilyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, I had never heard this. But it would be interesting to know if it works. Plain old calamine, not the one blended with hydrocortisone? Well, hydrocortisone will reduce swelling. Sometimes, if I have a really bad blemish, I'll put a little dab of hydrocortisone on it and the swelling will be down by morning.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2007)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ion-25760.html


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 3, 2007)

It makes sense. The smell reminds me of my chicken pox.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ion-25760.html Thanks Jen! I was about to go digging and saw you posted already!


----------



## trinkets (Nov 3, 2007)

I normally use bio-oil which is quite effective.


----------

